

Why can't a gecko sell me health insurance? - adewinter
http://capitalismprosperityspirit.blogspot.com/2014/06/why-cant-gecko-sell-me-health-insurance.html

======
mschuster91
Spot on, but I disagree with one point: "We would absolutely have to abolish
most mandatory coverage."

This will lead to the same situation as now: one unforeseen accident (or
discovering your true sexual identity later in life!) and you're financially
fucked.

